# Names



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Hope I do not get in trouble for this one...

A psychiatrist was conducting a group therapy session with four young mothers and their small children. 'You all have obsessions,' he observed.

To the first mother, Mary, he said, 'You are obsessed with eating. You've even named your daughter Candy.'

He turned to the second Mom, 'Ann, your obsession is with money... Again, it manifests itself in your child's name, Penny.'

He turned to the third Mom, 'Joyce, your obsession is alcohol. This too shows itself in your child's name, Brandy.'

At this point, the fourth mother, Kathy, quietly got up, took her little boy by the hand and whispered, 'Come on Dick, this guy has no idea what he's talking about. Let's go pick up Peter and Willy from school and go get dinner.'


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

:lol:

Always enjoy this one!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess in "American Pie"...we now better understand where the name "Stiffler" came from....


----------

